# 190 2/3" !!!



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife's stepson and his buck. Tusc County! Theey had never seen the buck with all the years of hunting there. And please think of this fact, Rich is over 6' tall and probably 260lbs? Look at the rack.. He has no idea I'm putting this on here. Congrats Rich!!
it scored 190 2/3" with a broken tine!


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

a side pic....


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

What a brute!! Great g-2s.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Outstanding buck, well done!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

what a monster, tell him congrats on a great buck


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

You should submit the pic and story to north american whitetail magazine !! Congrats on a great ohio buck .


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I saw that pic three years ago. It was a high fence buck in Mexico that was shot from a helicopter.

Sorry, could not resist. Someone is going to do it being serious, I wanted to beat them to it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome buck!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

harleydan1956 said:


> a side pic....


Great deer and that one gets an ATTA BOY!! A taxidermist can fix that broken G2


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

All I can say is...WOW!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

That thing is a bruiser!!!! Congrat's to him...


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow awesome buck. Congratulations, I'm definitely jealous!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

FANTASTIC deer!!!! Sad that he is broke....would probably of been a 200" class buck!! Oh well though either way he shot a studdd!!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...very nice buck!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I wanna know how that deer held its' head up. lol That baby has some serious mass. Great buck.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

He just gave me another pic.. WOW....


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow...what a pig!


----------

